# 06 Ibiza FR 1.8 20VT



## dario_20VT (Mar 5, 2007)

*Engine:*
-1.8 T with 150 ks
-Forge Split R valve
-Cupra CAI
-K&N panel filter
-SKN chip stage 2 ~200 ks
-Forge FM intercooler
-Forge TIP(turbo intake pipe)
-Milltek full exhaust( downpipe with 200 cell race CAT)

*Exterier:*
-coilovers Eibach
- Lummar tints
-KEI Racing FIN 7 frims 7.5x17 with Dunlop SP maxx 205/40
-FK sport grill
-Golf 5 antena
-SCC spacers(front 10mm rear 15mm)
-modified Ibiza Cupra back bumper

*Interier:*
-Seat Sport shifter
-Raid LF rest and pedals
-Recaro Speed seats
*soon:*
-WON nitro
-Brembo big brake kit
-SKN stage 3(~240 ks)

*some pics:*
standard








after


----------



## dario_20VT (Mar 5, 2007)

wohooooooo,some new things for the car...








clutch kit by helix
















lighter flywheel








nitrooooooooooo... 
























Dynamate


----------



## LeonFR_20VT (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: 06 Ibiza FR 1.8 20VT (dario_20VT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LuisFR (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome!!
Do you have a pic of the CAI?
How do you mounted it?


_Modified by LuisFR at 2:46 PM 7-13-2007_


----------



## dario_20VT (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (LuisFR)*

Standard pipeworks from Ibiza Cupra,but much bigger than FRs and other








































the left one is FR the right Cupra,see the difference


----------



## Traumer_gti (Feb 8, 2003)

damn!!! nice list of mods.
congrats


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (Traumer_gti)*

sick!!!!


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (Cede)*

Are you happy with the Forge Split-R valve?


----------



## Ib1_FR (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: 06 Ibiza FR 1.8 20VT (dario_20VT)*

Nice nice baby!!









I´ll really apreciate if u show how to install the fmic without lost the headlight washers!!! 
Thanx!


----------



## Ib1_FR (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (LuisFR)*

Creo que es el la induccion del ibi cupra


----------



## dario_20VT (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (Ib1_FR)*

2 (Ib1_FR) :the washers were taken off,only the washer caps stayed on the bumped
2 Cede :yes very happy with split R,but most of the time i run the Forge DV005 
http://www.forgemotorsport.co....VF005
i love the WHOOOOOOOSH sounf











_Modified by dario_20VT at 4:41 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## dario_20VT (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (dario_20VT)*

Some new engine bits:
-SKN Chip tuning Stufe 3 (228ks)
-N75 RACE valve
-4 bar FPR
-NGK R platinum sparks
-Helix motorsport clutch kit
some pics:

















mine,and my friends Leon Cupra R @ 290ks & Golf 2 Edition R32 engine inside


----------



## dario_20VT (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (dario_20VT)*

Forge IC to Throttle body hose 
















Eibach Anti Roll kit


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (dario_20VT)*

Hrvati!
imas divan auto! Svidjaju mi se tvoje modifikacije. 200+ konja? ovo je 1.8t? vau!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (dubjager)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## life (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: (dario_20VT)*

I wana buy a split r forge for my seat cupra its chipd wd giac software n has a down pipe, wl d splt r forge help with lag ?


----------

